
The Writer They Call Mr. Blood and Guts (1979) - flannery
http://www.rollingstone.com/culture/features/the-writer-they-call-mr-blood-and-guts-19790419
======
ulber
I know it's long but it's really worth reading. Steve Dunleavy was an
interesting man.

~~~
rmason
Steve Dunleavy is an interesting man.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Steve_Dunleavy](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Steve_Dunleavy)

Pretty certain that he was still among the living, but 2016 has been a really
rough year for celebrities.

